# Howdy everyone :)



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

Greetings from Texas everyone.

I am admin of 3 other Vertical Scope forums. And, I was looking at the list of the other forums they run, and found this place. Thought it would be interesting to join.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Hi welcome to TAM. 
What is a vertical scope forum ?


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Howdy Ma'am, come on and take your boots off.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Hi welcome to TAM.
> What is a vertical scope forum ?


It's who owns Talk About Marriage


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Hi welcome to TAM.
> What is a vertical scope forum ?


Thanks.

Vertical Scope is the owners of this site, and hundreds of other forums.... They all use the same software... That is the simplest way to tell.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MrShipwreck said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Vertical Scope is the owners of this site, and hundreds of other forums.... They all use the same software... That is the simplest way to tell.



Oh no, I didn't know, nor ever care to check who owns TAM. It's my understanding that this corporation is a ruthless, grab buyer. I hope they never run to the ground TAM, the way they have done with other sites.


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Oh no, I didn't know, nor ever care to check who owns TAM. It's my understanding that this corporation is a ruthless, grab buyer. I hope they never run to the ground TAM, the way they have done with other sites.


The forum is still here... The layout is a little different, and there may be some ads. But, life chugs long


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Some ads?  Obtrusive is the word I would use.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

rockon said:


> Some ads?  Obtrusive is the word I would use.


 I have add blocker


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> I have add blocker


Me too. That is why I don't see them.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Howdy Ma'am, come on and take your boots off.


That's Mister, B&J !


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Shipwreck, eh?

Some of my past crews went to the bottom in our older wartime adventures.

Some are still available for comment, sadly, they regularly spit-out fish when spouting their vowels.


----------

